# Recommendation for stand up Camp Tent



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm looking for a deer camp tent. Stand up, 6 people, allows the use of a stove. Any one have recommendations?


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

We've been looking a lot, Davis tent co seems to stand out from the rest!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

https://www.davistent.com/ 

My buddy stayed in one for years, says no other tent compares, he's got 45 plus tent camping experience in da UP!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

https://www.majorsurplus.com/16x16-general-purpose-canvas-military-tent.html

You could also look at surplus tents. Most guys use the GP medium but for 6 guys you might get away with a GP small. One thing to keep in mind is these don't have floors. 

With a military tent you can use the recommended stove (M1950 yukon for the small) and not end up with too much stove. You mentioned burning wood but there are other heating options that you might find better. Kerosene heaters do a good job, and with 6 guys you shouldn't need too much heat.








Another thought if you go with a yukon stove is using gas when wood in wet or not available.

Good luck whatever you decide.


----------

